# Desinfizieren des Teichfilters



## gunner 6023 (14. Sep. 2007)

hallo, habe einen gebrauchten biotec 18 bekommen, habe Angst das Bakterien von dem vorigem Teich in meinen Teich kommen wie kann ich den Teichfilter desinfizieren. ( Sollte ich vielleicht die Schwämme wechseln). Bitte um Antwort. Oder sind die Bakterien schon abgestorben weil der Filter noch im trockenen steht.?


----------



## Olli.P (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Hi Gunner,

Willkommen bei den Teich:crazy: 

Gunner, ist das dein richtiger Name...................... 


Warum willst du den Filter bzw. die Medien Desinfizieren...................... 
Hatte der Vorbesitzer eine Krankheit im Teich?????

Also ich hab auch 'nen gebrauchten Filter gekauft. Aber ich habe den Filter und die Medien nur noch nochmal nachgereinigt.............. 

Und der läuft jetzt fast schon ein Jahr ohne Probs.................. 


Ein paar Infos über dich und deinen Teich ( Bilder ) wären auch nicht schlecht.............:


----------



## gunner 6023 (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Ich will aber auf Nummer sicher gehen. Gibt es den kein Mittel zum Desinfizieren. Aber trotzdem Danke für deinen Tip.
Gunner ist nur mein Username.


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Servus Gunner



			
				Gunner schrieb:
			
		

> Gunner ist nur mein Username



Darf man Fragen wie wir Dich hier ansprechen sollen  

Weißt, wir sind hier "eine Kleine Familie" nehmens deshalb sehr persönlich  

Ich bin der Helmut, und Du ?

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: Die Schwämme würde ich erneuern, daß Gehäuse mit Schmierseife (Bio) reinigen und nachher gut spülen. Aber obs was bringt, für`s Gewissen (Sicherheit) schon. Olaf hat es letztlich auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## kwoddel (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Hallo 
Ich würde es auch machen und das mit Kaliumpergamanat  alles andere wäre grob fahrlässig


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Servus Frank

Danke für die fachmännische Hilfestellung  

Dachte Schmierseife gilt als Universalmittel, ob im Haushalt oder doch auch am Teich, biologisch muß es halt sein, dachte ich  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: Wasser schon klar ?


----------



## gunner 6023 (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Hallo,
nennt mich Philipp, es ist so will mir nächstes Jahr einen Koiteich mt 22000 Liter bauen, alos ich hab noch keinen Teich hab mir jetzt bei ebay einen Biotec 18 gekauft und da er gebraucht ist, habe ich halt sorgen das Bakterien noch drin sind aber ich denke ich werde die Schwämme wechsel vielen Dank für eure Antworten.=)


----------



## gethsemane (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Hallo,

reinigen mit klarem Wasser und längere Trockenzeit reicht aus,
da die Bakterien, egal ob gut  oder böse, nach ein paar Stunden 
im Trockenen sterben werden, da sie ein Substrat brauchen, was Nährstoffe
für Leben und Teilung (Vermehrung) sichert. 

Und bitte NICHT den scherzhaften Gedanken von Kwoddel mit dem Kaliumpermanganat ernst nehmen, weil es nämlich hochgiftig ist.


Grüße, Basti


----------



## gunner 6023 (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Oki, Super vielen Dank für deine Antwort.


----------



## kwoddel (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Hallo
Wie nicht den " scherzhaften Gedanken " ernst nehmen?   schreibe das nicht nur zum Spaß!!!    wenn bei mir was Neues im Teich oder am Filter kommt (ausser Fische ) wird es immer erst in Kaliumpermanganat gelegt, auch Pflanzen.


----------



## Mondlicht (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Hallo Philipp,

wenn der Filter vorher an einem Koiteich seinen Dienst versehen hat, würde ich ihn äußerst gewissenhaft desinfizieren. Insbesondere, wenn Du selbst Koi in Deinem Teich halten möchtest. Google mal etwas über KHV (Koi Herpes Virus) nach, dann wirst Du unter anderem sehen, das Kaliumpermanganat wie von Kwoddel empfohlen durchaus zur Desinfektion eingesetzt wird. Ich würde aus Gründen der Bequemlichkeit an Deiner Stelle nicht den neuen Koibestand gefährden. Schlimmstenfalls hättest Du dann den absoluten Supergau im Teich.


----------



## chromis (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Hi,



> da die Bakterien, egal ob gut oder böse, nach ein paar Stunden
> im Trockenen sterben werden


Glauben versetzt ja manchmal Berge, aber so einfach sind keine Bakterien auszurotten.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Redlisch (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Hallo Philipp,
du kann ruhig Kaliumpermanganat zur desinfizierung benutzen, ich mache das seit 30 Jahren in meinen Aquarien.

Axel


----------



## gethsemane (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Hallo, hatte mich verdacht, hatte Kaliumchromat statt Permanganat gelesen, bzw. aufgefasst. Aber: Die Bakterien lassen sich so töten, einfach die Filterschwämme saubermachen mit Wasser und dann einfach zwei Wochen im Heizungskeller stehen gelassen, bis sie wirklich trocken sind, auch innen, dann
können keine Bakkis mehr überleben, weil sie wie gesagt, ein Substrat brauchen und Nährstoffe.

Grüße, Basti


----------



## gunner 6023 (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Ist Kaliumpermanganat jetzt Giftig oder nicht?


----------



## chromis (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Hio Basti.

ich weiß zwar nicht, woher Du die Information hast, dass Bakterien so einfach mit zwei Wochen trockenlegen abzutöten sind aber richtig ist diese Behauptung auf keinen Fall.

Wenn dem so wäre, dann wären die meisten Bakterien nicht in alle Winkel unserer Welt vorgedrungen und die meisten existierenden Arten wären mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgestorben. Bakterien haben fast immer sehr effektive Überlebenstrategien und können schlechte Bedingungen oftmals lange Zeit überdauern.

Durch solche unhaltbaren Aussagen sind schon genügend Märchen in den Foren des www verbreitet worden  

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## gethsemane (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Filterschwämme sind nass und meistens im Wasser, also sind diese Bakterien ja wohl auf Wasser spezialisiert, wenn das Wasser für einen längeren Zeitraum fehlt, sterben sie logischerweise! Es werden wohl kaum Streptokokken oder
ähnliche in den Schwämmen sein, welche kein Wasser benötigen.

Und von deiner Theorie der Bakterienausbreitung ... Wie wärs denn mal mit Wirten ... Bakterien werden sicher nicht durch die Luft __ fliegen zumindest nicht tausende Kilometer, sie suchen sich immer einen Wirt, wo sie sich niederlassen können und ihn als "Taxi" verwenden. 

Grüße, Basti


----------



## chromis (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Hi,

na ja, da soll sich jeder selbst seine Meinung bilden  
Auch wenn es Dir unlogisch erscheint, aber Bakterien die im Wasser leben, können auch in der Trockenheit überleben.

Eine Ausbreitungstheorie habe ich auch nicht aufgestellt und die Taxitheorie möchte ich auch nicht unterstützen.

last post : 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## gunner 6023 (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Oki, und wo krieg ich dieses Mittel her. (Kaliumpermanganat)


----------



## Redlisch (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Desinfizieren des Teichfilters*

Hiho,
das bekommst du in der Drogerie (welche auch Chemikalien verkauft) ,ggf. in der Apotheke mal fragen...
Ist ja nichts bessonderes ...

Axel


----------

